# ESFP 5w6 sp/so?



## Gaby (Feb 13, 2018)

Is it possible to be a esfp 5w6 sp/so? or do I mistyped?


----------



## Decappuccino (Nov 14, 2018)

While the combination is in theory possible, I have never heard of anyone with it and it seems _extremely_ unlikely.

What makes you think you're an ESFP?


----------



## Gaby (Feb 13, 2018)

INTPercent said:


> While the combination is in theory possible, I have never heard of anyone with it and it seems _extremely_ unlikely.
> 
> What makes you think you're an ESFP?


I was typed by someone, but I'm not really sure about it, I think that the person was wrong or it was because I give them some misinformation about me. So I think that it was because I said that I'm impulsive, but I don't really give the person the reason why I'm like that, and it doesnt really has a reason, sometimes I do things without thinking and after that I always think like "Why do I did this?", and it is what really makes me confused, because I thought about the possibility of me being intj but I dont think that an intj would be impulsive because of Ni, so I thought about the possibility of me having some kind of personality disorder, but it can also be related to the Se function or Se grip or a Se-Te loop or Se-Fe loop but it can also not be related to mbti at all. And about the Fi function I think I kind of repress that function because I don't like Fi and I don't know why, maybe it is because my Fi still developing or because I'm really in a Se-Te loop, so it is making me repress the Fi function and is making me have impulsive physically behavior. But I'm not impulsive with decisions, tbh its hard for me to come with a conclusion when making decisions, I'm just physically impulsive, thats why i'm so confused.


----------



## Decappuccino (Nov 14, 2018)

Gaby said:


> I was typed by someone, but I'm not really sure about it, I think that the person was wrong or it was because I give them some misinformation about me. So I think that it was because I said that I'm impulsive, but I don't really give the person the reason why I'm like that, and it doesnt really has a reason, sometimes I do things without thinking and after that I always think like "Why do I did this?", and it whats really makes me confused, because I thought about the possibility of me being intj but I dont think that a intj would be impulsive because of Ni, so I thought about the possibility of me having some kind of personality disorder, but it can also be related to the Se function or Se grip or a Se-Te loop or Se-Fe loop but it can also not be related to mbti at all. And about the Fi function I think I kind of repress that function because I don't like Fi and I don't know why, maybe it is because my Fi still developing or because I'm really in a Se-Te loop, so it is making me repress the Fi function and is making me have impulsive physically behavior. But I'm not impulsive with decisions, tbh its hard for me to come with a conclusion when making decisions, I'm just physically impulsive, thats why i'm so confused.


Impulsivity is often a sign of Se, yes.

If you want us to help type you we are going to need more info. There are pinned threads with questionnaires designed to help type people, you could fill one out and post it here.


----------



## Gaby (Feb 13, 2018)

INTPercent said:


> Impulsivity is often a sign of Se, yes.
> 
> If you want us to help type you we are going to need more info. There are pinned threads with questionnaires designed to help type people, you could fill one out and post it here.


I've already done a questionnaire, but no one replied it. But maybe I will do another one and try to put more information


----------



## Decappuccino (Nov 14, 2018)

Gaby said:


> I've already done a questionnaire, but no one replied it. But maybe I will do another one and try to put more information


Well if you do one now or link me to the old one I will try and reply to it since I have free time and don't mind helping out, how's that sound?

Either way no one can help if we don't have in-depth info about the way you process things.


----------



## Gaby (Feb 13, 2018)

INTPercent said:


> Well if you do one now or link me to the old one I will try and reply to it since I have free time and don't mind helping out, how's that sound?
> 
> Either way no one can help if we don't have in-depth info about the way you process things.


I will do a new one, and thanks for helping


----------



## Decappuccino (Nov 14, 2018)

Gaby said:


> I will do a new one, and thanks for helping


No problem.


----------



## Gaby (Feb 13, 2018)

INTPercent said:


> No problem.


Okay, so I posted it. I hope that I put enough information, but if no, you can ask me questions.


----------

